# Cooler Master Seidon 120V V2: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPUs im PCGHX-Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Oktober 2015)

*Cooler Master Seidon 120V V2: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPUs im PCGHX-Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cooler Master Seidon 120V V2: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPUs im PCGHX-Test*

					Auf dem Markt der Kompaktwasserkühlungen ist Cooler Master eine etablierte Größe. Während die meisten geschlossenen Wasserkühlungen preislich deutlich oberhalb eines CPU-Luftkühlers liegen, gibt es mit der Seidon 120V Version 2 eine Kühllösung, die mit knapp über 50 Euro verhältnismäßig günstig ist. Das Community-Mitglied thoast3 hat ein Testmuster erhalten und geprüft, wie gut sich die günstige Kühllösung schlägt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Cooler Master Seidon 120V V2: Kompaktwasserkühlung für CPUs im PCGHX-Test*


----------

